# Ajouter la date de création sur une photo



## jeanval (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Hello !
Je voudrais pouvoir rajouter sur une série de photos JPG la date de création de chacune d'elle (celle des données EXIF). L'idéal serait pouvoir choisir pour chacune d'elle l'emplacement où faire apparaître la date (en haut à gauche, en bas à droite, etc).

Je n'ai pas trouvé de logiciel permettant de faire cela et je me dis que cela doit bien exister !!!

Qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## DeniX (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir

C'est possible avec GraphicConverter
CTRL clic pour faire apparaitre un menu contextuel dans lequel tu trouves 2 options :
  - Options d'insertion Date/Heure
  - Insérer Date/Heure

DeniX


----------



## apenspel (8 Novembre 2005)

Photoshop Elements et n'importe quel logiciel de traitement d'images, j'imagine. Personnellement, je noterais d'abord les données Exif grâce à un catalogueur d'images puis je les ouvrirais dans un autre logiciel pour y mettre le texte là où ça rendrait mieux que de le faire de manière automatique.


----------



## jeanval (8 Novembre 2005)

Effectivement c'est ce que je vais faire...
220 images a se palucher...  

Quand on a une version enregistée de Graphic Converter, on peut traiter les images de manière automatique par la fonction "transformer" mais il se pose toujours le problème de l'emplacement adéquat : où poser la date sur l'image en fonction de ses caractéristiques et quelle couleur utiliser pour le texte.

De toute façon sur certaines images, j'ai envie de mettre par exemple "septembre 2003" plutôt que la date exacte. Et ça, aucun logiciel ne permet de le faire de manière 
automatique.


----------

